# Woman Thwarts Armed Robbery - Conceal Carry for the Win



## realtommccarthy (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes! In case you had any doubt that law abiding citizens really CAN make a difference!

Armed Robber Thwarted by Casper Woman


----------

